

A Little Less Conversation - By Joel Spolsky - adityakothadiya
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20100201/a-little-less-conversation_Printer_Friendly.html

======
adityakothadiya
What is interesting to note - the date of the article is "Feb 1, 2010". :) I
guess Inc. released the article earlier than planned.

~~~
telemachos
Déjà lu: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1062730>

